
The O'Reilly Media Microservice Chassis - bunchesofdonald
https://medium.com/oreilly-engineering/the-oreilly-microservice-chassis-42d79dde562a
======
antoox
Thank you for sharing.

Lots of companies are shifting from a monolith to microservices and "Chassis"
is not a well-known microservice pattern (is it really a pattern...).

Do you have any plan to open source it? Have you ever tried any other
solution?

~~~
bunchesofdonald
There are talks internally about working towards open-sourcing it, I don't
know if/when that'll happen, but it's definitely something we're interested in
doing.

We didn't try any of the others, I know that there are quite a few in Golang
and Java, but we're pretty python centric at the moment and felt that building
it with the tools we have was a better approach.

